# Clarkson, Hammond and May's new Amazon show gets a name.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-Amazon Prime Video_

You've probably already heard that the former power trio from the BBC's Top Gear are starring in a new motoring show for Amazon. The news is, it now has a name, The Grand Tour.

The name doesn't sound spectacular, however it seems to fit the shows concept. Clarkson, May and Hammond will be at it again, traveling the globe. Personally, I think some of their best Top 
Gear moments were during the specials, when they traveled to remote locations and camped in their cars. The Grand Tour sounds like it will be a bit like that, but from a large tent. Clarkson tweeted that they would be in a different location every week.

The show is set to debut on Amazon's video service this fall. Can't wait!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Can't wait!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson's M4 review was so good I almost ran out and bought one.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

May had his own show on Amazon - watched a little of it. Kind of entertaining.


----------

